# Black Locust Needed in Southwestern Wisconsin



## mattsweeny (Oct 8, 2009)

I am in need of a quantity of 21 STRAIGHT black locust trees. 
The poles need to be 6 - 4 inches or more in diameter at the base and no less than 3.5 inches at the top.
All 21 poles need to be at least 21 feet tall.
Again, the poles need to be straight.

Right now I am just looking for price but will be needing these for a project in May, 2010 and will need to harvest them before that date.


----------

